# Spring Grove Cemetery



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I pretty sure that this is the coolest cemetery ever! I visited spring grove again in Cincinnati Ohio, and got lots of pictures. This place is huge!!!
http://garageofevil.ning.com/profiles/blogs/spring-grove-cemetery


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I have to agree with you Tyler....one of the best cemeteries around for sure. Unbelievable how many statues and large monuments there are in that place. You are lucky to live so close.
I've got some pix of Spring Grove in my photobucket....
spring grove cemetary pictures by davethedead - Photobucket


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Isnt it great!? You got some great pictures Dave, I was looking for the faceless girl, but wasnt able to find her. I did get the guy with the rumored "real eyes" and the sphinx, which I set out to find.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are beautiful pictures, guys. It's funny - every time I drive by a cemetery, I feel as if I'm supposed to stop and visit. If they all looked like this one, I'd definitely take some time to look around.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very impressive ! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

wow thats the cooolest cemetary ive ever seen


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking cenetary. Those people must have been rich. I visit cemetaries when ever I can. When I was in Ireland I got to vist one. The stones were pretty plain, but centuries old. I was at the cemetary this weekend where my daughter's boyfriend was just buried The headstones all have to be flat on the ground so the lawnmower can go over them. I'm afraid that's the way cemetaries of the furture are headed. Art lost for the sake of function.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for sharing those wonderful pics, very inspirering.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Very cool. I love old cemetaries. I like the older and bigger monuments best, but the deer tombstone in Dave's photobucket is unbelievably realistic.  Seriously, the next time I get down that way, I'll have to check it out.

I'm going to Lakeview in Cleveland when the weather gets nicer and of course I go to Westlawn here in Canton where President McKinley is buried. Two or three times a year. Seeing the monuments and mausoleums really gets me inspired to build stuff. Links below if anybody is in the neighborhood and interested

http://www.lakeviewcemetery.com/interest.html

http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~ohiocem/westlawncem.htm


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Those are beautiful pictures, guys. It's funny - every time I drive by a cemetery, I feel as if I'm supposed to stop and visit. If they all looked like this one, I'd definitely take some time to look around.


I AM guilty of that!
:jol:
We were driving up I-75 on the way to Michigan when we pulled off one of those twisty mountainy exits for gas and the station was next to an old cemetery. Hubby had to go get me after he paid inside, didn't know where I had gone and thought I was in the bathroom before he saw me!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

scareme said:


> Great looking cenetary. Those people must have been rich. I visit cemetaries when ever I can. When I was in Ireland I got to vist one. The stones were pretty plain, but centuries old. I was at the cemetary this weekend where my daughter's boyfriend was just buried The headstones all have to be flat on the ground so the lawnmower can go over them. I'm afraid that's the way cemetaries of the furture are headed. Art lost for the sake of function.


Nah!
Don't worry yourself about that. That was a big fad around 3 decades ago.
The increase in the technology for laser cut granite has bigger and more ornate stones on the move.

Sorry to hear about your daughter's boyfriend. My sympathies.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*cool cemetary*

Very cool cemetary.I was lucky enough to visit Greyfriars cemetary in England twice and that place has a very creepy feeling to it.That is the place where the body snatchers operated out of.Also visited a bunch of old graveyards in scotland.I really want to do one of the dracula trips to transylvania some day......maybe some day.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

We have Cave hill cemetary here which looks very similar to that one. We took a field trip in photography class and took photos of the entire place. I have always wanted to go back and take more pics but it seems as if the kids have other plans for me.


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

We have a very fantastic Cemetery in Denver near where I grew up. It's called Fairmount. Actually, I learned to drive in Fairmount. I wasn't going to bother the neighbors right? Here's a link to a site that has a lot of pictures of tombstones, etc.

There are tons of cool Mausoleums, the only one that I can remember off hand is for Bernard Beer. Probably the name that stuck in my head, LOL.

http://www.usgwarchives.org/co/denver/costones/fairmount.htm


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Love the pics, but then I'm also the type to take lots and lots of pics of tombstones...

I make stops at any cemetery that has an old or creepy vibe just to browse the stones.

What are the stories about the faceless girl and the "real eyes" - you know you can't just mention that and not tell! Pretty please?


----------

